# The Forth Road Bridge issues



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks rather serious now that they've had to close the bridge into the new year. That crack looks rather serious. 

I came over the Kincardine Bridge earlier and things weren't too bad, but the news earlier was 11 mile tailbacks. I have to cross the bridge on a regular basis and I'm quite annoyed at the troubles that it is going to cause. 

Apparently the trains were also uncomfortably packed today. 

Just another 12 months to wait for the new bridge. 

Anyone else caught up in all the chaos?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No but my buddy at AC in Kirkcaldy said the Kincardine Bridge is now closed too due to the traffic so you have to go via Sterling to get the Edinburgh!

Should make our trip back next weekend interesting


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

So glad I don't have to go across that anymore!

I suspect Scotrail's prices will mysteriously jump when they realise there's more profit to be made.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

No as I live about as far away as possible, very interested in details of the actual fault and what they plan go do though 

To shear a section like that is serious, it would have a massive elastic region before it failed. Although photos and details seem very scarce so far from what I've seen


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Although there is no cars on it tonight, the storm force winds aren't going to help.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nope, certainly won't be helping the people working 

Can't find any actual info on it, all seems to be about the traffic issues 

All it says is its by a tower in an awkward position so must be where the cradle can't get to or something


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Been reading about this on BBC this afternoon. Clearly quite a serious problem in that region, not being from anywhere near I had no idea how key it is until you see the route around without the bridge!!!! How long is it till the new one actually opens?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nick-ST said:


> Been reading about this on BBC this afternoon. Clearly quite a serious problem in that region, not being from anywhere near I had no idea how key it is until you see the route around without the bridge!!!! How long is it till the new one actually opens?


The new one is due to open December 2016.

I wonder if it might end up being too expensive to repair the old bridge and more effort going into the new one to try and get it finished early.

It's not the route in distance that is the issue, it's just the sheer traffic. 11 miles tailbacks on day one.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

December 2016. On schedule and apparently under budget.....


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Ravinder said:


> December 2016. On schedule and apparently under budget.....


At one point the Edinburgh trams and Scottish Parliament were on schedule and on budget.

We were meant to be going through to Edinburgh some time this week and again next weekend - no idea if we will go now  thought about the train but no doubt it will be stacked out. I heard on the news they are thinking about putting ferries on. Also read somewhere there are another 8 issues they want to address whilst the bridge is closed but couldn't find anything about the other issues.

When seeing where the damage was I thought they might have kept the opposite 2 lanes open for cars only to try and keep traffic flowing. Guess it must be serious enough to close it all together though.

More info https://www.forthroadbridge.org/news/


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Nope, certainly won't be helping the people working
> 
> Can't find any actual info on it, all seems to be about the traffic issues
> 
> All it says is its by a tower in an awkward position so must be where the cradle can't get to or something


http://twitter.com/trafficscotland some good pics close up and long shots on here explaining it.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> http://twitter.com/trafficscotland some good pics close up and long shots on here explaining it.


Can't find any, just cat pictures and replies to traffic questions lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/forth-road-bridge-closure-dinghy-s-going-fast-49-99-argos-2342278


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Clancy, best info I've seen is here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-35007187


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

A structural member at the north tower has a 20mm gap crack in it with others developing or areas of high risk identified. The truas that is cracked is right under the road at the tower so is a nightmare to get to in good conditions nevermind anything like this!

This could be a massive issue, especially if it is a fatigue failure. They will now need to utilise more specialised inspection methods rather than the standard 'visual'

(structural steelwork is my prodession unfortunately! Not bridges but principles are the same!)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah that's the best report I've seen yet 

Problem they'll have now is checking as it says about over stressing other elements, if any members have plastic deformation repairing it will get a whole lot harder 

Says in that report they've already started testing, literally is in the worst place, cradle isn't going to get close and there's nowhere to work off. Probably too windy to hang scaffolding too


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

It would seem the costs and timescale of the repairs are going to be extremely high. They must be considering just abandoning that bridge and focusing more effort on the new one with more ferries until then?


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I was supposed to be going to Falkirk yesterday morning, got as far as the top of the Clackmannan bypass to head over the Clackmannanshire bridge, saw grid locked traffic in every direction, heard the size of the tail backs and just turned round and went home.

Went to Stirling later on and those roads were pretty busy too. 70,000 vehicles a day is a lot of traffic to divert.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

You really do realise how much you take the FRB for granted when it's not open!

Yesterday I left the car at Dalmeny and got the train into Dunfermline (where my garage is), seemed much quicker than waiting in traffic but still really busy. I hear them talking about a ferry service, though can't imagine it would be a car carrying one, even if it was I don't think it would make a dent in the amount of traffic. 
Maybe some clever people will work out how to make the Kincardine/Clackmannan bridges work better but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You'll be surprised in the ferry if they get some 

They use them here to help traffic over the tamar, 3 ferries all day long each carries like 50 cars each way it does help


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mate at the body shop said. " Chuck a plate on it and underseal, should get it a 12 month ticket "


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

Accident at bridge of allan too now. Oh joys, m90 now closed too! Woop woop!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Clancy said:


> You'll be surprised in the ferry if they get some
> 
> They use them here to help traffic over the tamar, 3 ferries all day long each carries like 50 cars each way it does help


There's 2.5 million vehicles cross it each month, a ferry carrying 50 cars each way isn't going to make a dent in that number.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> There's 2.5 million vehicles cross it each month, a ferry carrying 50 cars each way isn't going to make a dent in that number.


Can't hurt can it ? Like.i said that's what they do here as the tamar bridge gets very busy in rush hours and you'll be surprised how many cars get across on the ferry crossing each day


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I went out shopping in Livingston today. 

With the weather being absolutely horrible and getting near Christmas, I was expecting the place to be jam packed. It was busy, but nowhere near what I've seen it. 

I wonder how many people have not come over with the bridge being closed?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Kerr said:


> ...I wonder how many people have not come over with the bridge being closed?


Probably shedloads - esp in light of the media coverage of 11 mile queues. :driver:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> There's 2.5 million vehicles cross it each month, a ferry carrying 50 cars each way isn't going to make a dent in that number.


Looked it up out of interest, the ferry system here can carry around 16000 cars a day one way. If they used bigger or more ferrys it will certainly be worth it

Just don't know how long it would take to get it all set up

I can't see the bridge being open for people going back to work in January


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's only a narrow crossing, there wouldn't be time and space for a number of ferries. 

The loading and unloading time would be far longer than 2.5 mile sailing. What would that take, less than 10 minutes?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't know the area myself but the one here isn't that large so could probably plan something worthwhile up there 

The only issue would be the unloading yeah, as it's not set up for it around there. The one here is basically a large flat 3 lane road which you just drive onto, it crosses the river then you drive off basically, it is very quick. But the roads are set up for it here so it's not too bad 

Probably 10 minutes or so yeah, even if it only managed 2 return trips an hour it would certainly help if there was a few working 

Who knows what they'll do, was just an idea seen as how well it works here, don't know the area so may not be feasible at all 

It says bridge operations are run by amey, do they have the maintenance contract too ? If so this will be costing them a fortune whilst it's shut and is probably there responsibility to get alternative routes sorted


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We don't pay for bridge crossings in Scotland. They were all made free years ago.

I'm not sure who's in charge of the maintenance of the Bridge. 

I know the A90 further up is Bear. The road is a mess in numerous bits and is falling to bits before the freezing winter comes. 

I previously wrecked a tyre and buckled a wheel on the road. Bear did payout. 

Obviously the bridge hasn't been looked after too well either. There's been a lot of issues in recent years.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

They are putting on extra trains and busses, 6500 extra train seats and 30extra busses from stagecoach. Although they have put on extra busses it is the additional time which will put people off travelling. Feel sorry for anyone who has to cross the bridge for work each day - it's going to be a bit of a nightmare for them. A couple of family members have cancelled their trips to Edinburgh over the next 4 weeks because of the extra hassle. I think this will hit Edinburgh quite hard especially in the run up to Christmas.

http://news.scotland.gov.uk/News/Forth-Road-Bridge-closure-2012.aspx

Kerr I don't think it's lack of maintenance which has caused this, the bridge simply wasn't designed for the sheer volume of traffic which uses it now, it is also over 50yrs old - I don't think it's doing too badly.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd bet it's going to take longer than the announced time-scale to get a fix done and the bridge open again.


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

Amey are responsible for the bridge. I also agree with slim - the bridge aint gonna be open at new year. The main crack that caused the initial southbound closure could only be accesed during daylight and calm conditions because of its difficult location. 

We are in Scotland in winter where daylight is about 4 hours and it's constantly raining and windy. I'll let you draw your own conclusions from here on!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

This makes interesting reading!
http://www.sundaypost.com/why-wasn-...xperts-blast-forth-road-bridge-chaos-1.914297


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

That's pretty shocking if its true!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably is true. Probably thought what's the point in spending millions repairing it, just hope it holds out till the new one opens. Seems to have back fired somewhat 

Hopefully won't be too long till ICE bring out some good info on it 

Why did Scotland get rid of the toll ? Bridges are insanely expensive to work on, seems silly not to have a toll


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Probably is true. Probably thought what's the point in spending millions repairing it, just hope it holds out till the new one opens. Seems to have back fired somewhat
> 
> Hopefully won't be too long till ICE bring out some good info on it
> 
> Why did Scotland get rid of the toll ? Bridges are insanely expensive to work on, seems silly not to have a toll


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7235131.stm


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

So basiaclly just because everyone had a moan ? Lol


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

We dont pay for prescriptions either.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clancy said:


> So basiaclly just because everyone had a moan ? Lol


Nobody would ever pay to go to Fife. :lol:

I don't remember anyone ever really having an issue paying for the Forth Bridge, or the Tay bridge for that matter. It wasn't as if it was that expensive at £1. You only paid going one way too.

I don't particularly like toll roads. We pay a fortune in tax to run a car and that should be to cover the costs of the roads. These bridges are really needed to join up parts of Scotland.

There's a lot more traffic than there was years ago and the road is quite narrow. I'm not sure how many booths could be squeezed in, but either way it would make what is already a bottleneck even slower.

I was in Edinburgh this afternoon and it seemed quieter than usual too.

I'll be heading back to Aberdeen after dinner tonight. I wonder how much slower I'll be. At least Sunday night is usually quiet for traffic.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

One good thing has come of this......My Mother said it will be too much bother visiting this xmas


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

Kerr, a90 sunday night is usually heaving! Loads of people driving to aberdeen and stay there for the week working!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Dode said:


> We dont pay for prescriptions either.


Of course we pay for them, that's what your taxes pay for. You don't get anything for nothing.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Stephen Ellis said:


> Kerr, a90 sunday night is usually heaving! Loads of people driving to aberdeen and stay there for the week working!


I've just come up the a90 and it's quite quiet, less traffic than what I thought there was going to be.


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

Not too bad then. Every time I've been up on a sunday night has been heaving!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Stephen Ellis said:


> Kerr, a90 sunday night is usually heaving! Loads of people driving to aberdeen and stay there for the week working!


I do it every second week and it's rarely bad, it wasn't too bad tonight either as I'm just back. There's never that much traffic, but usually there's a number of dozy drivers getting in the way of everyone.

My sat nav calculates the fastest route based on traffic. It actually avoided the Kincardine Bridge. The road was a little busy at the turn off for the Bridges and the overhead sign actually warned about delays at the Clackmannanshire Bridge.

So the sat nav sent me right around.

It added on 25-30 miles. It added about 25 minutes tonight, which isn't as bad as I thought. I'm sure it'll be a different story in the morning, but I think avoiding the Bridges would be the wisest thing to do.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Found this quiet funny! was in the comments section of the Sunday Post article that was posted earlier! 

The SNP will have a 5 point plan :
1. Set up a Task Force.
2. Leave no stone unturned.
3. Send Nippy down for a selfie. 
4. Blame Westminster and the Tories. 
5. Threaten Indy ref 2.

But i can only imagine the traffic will be like, was bad enough with it open when i was down in the summer!

Hopefully something gets sorted out soon!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I went to Edinburgh yesterday via Kincardine bridge and didn't get held up at all, drove straight over and coming back was the same. I was surprised.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> Of course we pay for them, that's what your taxes pay for. You don't get anything for nothing.


We all pay taxes and England pay for prescriptions for example, or do they pay less tax?

It may change when I get my new tax code though!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

We came over the Kincardine Bridge yesterday and it was clear but I can see it being a bloody nightmare in the week.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think a lot of people have avoided doing trips on the back of the bridge closing. 

Some businesses have mentioned the costs of the additional travel and drop in custom.

The huge Amazon warehouse is not far over the bridge. It's going to cost them a fortune give how much traffic goes in and out of there.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> One good thing has come of this......My Mother said it will be too much bother visiting this xmas


Bad news for you, it's reopening to cars and light vehicles tomorrow morning. :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Its opening tomorrow, some filler must have been troweled in to get another ticket


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Im heading north tomorrow morning. Should I go the longer way still? Not keen on being one of the first to try the 'temporary repair'! :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shug said:


> Im heading north tomorrow morning. Should I go the longer way still? Not keen on being one of the first to try the 'temporary repair'! :lol:


I'm heading South tomorrow.

Post here if you make it over and I'll decide where I'm going. :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> Its opening tomorrow, some filler must have been troweled in to get another ticket


Chicken wire and newspaper.


----------

